# lunch



## Topito

Hola, 
Tengo una duda sobre la conveniencia de usar el anglicismo lunch referido a "aperitivo que se sirve en una celebración". Mi duda estriba en que he encontrado esta definición en el DRAE:



> _*lunch*_*.*
> (Voz ingl.).
> * 1.* m. Comida ligera que se sirve a los invitados en una celebración.



Pero al mismo tiempo, en el Panhispánico de Dudas, encuentro esto:



> *2.* Con el sentido de ‘comida ligera que se ofrece a los invitados a una celebración’ no debe usarse en español la voz inglesa _lunch,_ pues existen equivalentes españoles como _refrigerio_ o _aperitivo_.



¿Qué os parece? ¿Consdieráis conveniente utilizar lunch en textos escritos?

Muchas gracias


----------



## blasita

Hola, Topito:

El problema es que el DPD tiene ya unos años y está en proceso de adaptación. Al mismo tiempo, la entrada de _lunch_ del DRAE es un "Artículo propuesto para ser suprimido. Avance de la vigésima tercera edición" (esto aparece en rojo justo arriba de lo que tú has copiado).

Al fin y al cabo es un anglicismo y no, no lo usaría en español. De hecho, personalmente ni en la lengua oral.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Topito.

Además, su uso está muy restringido a ciertos ambientes con conciencia elitista y apostaría a que incluso ahí tampoco tiene mucha aceptación. Es la típica palabra que cuando se la oyes a alguien te dan ganas de darle..., bueno, alguna cosa fea. Muchísimo más seguro utilizar alguna de las alternativas que se proponen.


----------



## Julvenzor

No, personalmente no se me hace conveniente ni necesario. Opino igual que Juandiego, no solamente me resulta pedante oírlo, sino que, si lo veo escrito, abandono de inmediato la lectura (ya sea una receta, una novela o lo que fuere). 

Procuremos hablar bien y lo mejor que podamos nuestra lengua. La vasta mayoría de extranjerismos se sanarían con una buena dosis de cultura y diccionario.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rolfi

Hola:
Acá en Argentina, se utiliza "lunch" mas que nada cuando se debe contratar como un servicio.
Justamente, en las cotizaciones de fiestas figura "servicio de lunch". También se hace hincapié en si es con o sin servicio de lunch.
Para nosotros no suena elitista sino mas bien como algo ya instalado en nuestro vocabulario.


----------



## germanbz

A mí me suena fatal. Elitista, "pijo", esnob, etc. Lo integraría en toda ese elenco de nuevos anglicismos salidos de escuelas de "alto _standing_", con carísmos cursos con largos nombres llenos de "managements y _seniors_" y con muchos, muchísimos -_ing.
_Pero al final de la película como se dice "manda el mercado" y el  mercado depende de que la mayoría de la gente se vea atraída por un producto o por otro, y antes de conocer el producto por su publicidad.
Y si resulta que para un número considerable de españoles, el hecho de ver ..._..lunch service, business meetings  (aún sabiendo que la empresa es española),_ ya les dice que "esa empresa" es mejor que la que se anuncia en español. Y no se trata de "blindar" una lengua a la natural influencia de otras sino las motivaciones que llevan a sustituir palabras y expresiones perfectamente válidas y de uso común en la lengua propia por otras de otro idioma por puro intento de imitación.


----------



## Calambur

Topito said:


> Hola,
> Tengo una duda sobre la conveniencia de usar el anglicismo lunch referido a *"aperitivo que se sirve en una celebración"*.





Rolfi said:


> Acá en Argentina, se utiliza "lunch" más que nada cuando se debe contratar como un servicio.
> Justamente, en las cotizaciones de fiestas figura "servicio de lunch". También se hace hincapié en si es con o sin servicio de lunch.
> *Para nosotros no suena elitista *...


Coincido con la apreciación de *Rolfi*.

Y muchas veces también lo llamamos *cóctel*:
Transcribo del DUE:


> *3* *Reunión o fiesta en que se toman bebidas y aperitivos, generalmente de pie.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Y cuando terminemos con la discusión sobre su pertinente uso entremos en la pelea final: ¿cómo se pronuncia?


----------



## Peón

Lord Darktower said:


> Y cuando terminemos con la discusión sobre su pertinente uso entremos en la pelea final: ¿cómo se pronuncia?



Aquí, generalmente "_lanch_", aunque algunos pronuncian "_lunch_".


----------



## germanbz

Yo sobre su uso como anglicismo si lo tuviera que decir en voz alta diría sin duda /lunch/, porque si en si un anglicismo innecesario ya no me suena bien al oído, si me intentan respetar su pronunciación original como si todos tuviéramos que conocer el idioma me irrita, aunque yo lo entienda.

Yo digo lunch, supongo que soy de la escuela de  mi padre que al actor le decía /klar gable/ (como los mecheros).


----------



## autrex2811

Topito said:


> Hola,
> Tengo una duda sobre la conveniencia de usar el anglicismo lunch referido a "aperitivo que se sirve en una celebración". Mi duda estriba en que he encontrado esta definición en el DRAE:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero al mismo tiempo, en el Panhispánico de Dudas, encuentro esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? ¿Consdieráis conveniente utilizar lunch en textos escritos?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Saludos.

De preferencia me quedaría con "refrigerio" o "aperitivo", pues no sólo en películas se oye, sino también de común se emplea (en algunos lados). "Lunch" saldría sobrando; una palabra por demás "..." innecesaria.

Un placer.


----------



## Kaxgufen

De hecho el canasto en que muchos trabajadores latinoamericanos llevan sus viandas al trabajo, se llama en algunas partes "lonchera". Señal que la palabra se quedó afincada y se mimetizó para sobrevivir.  
Ahora bien si cada vez que querramos erradicar una palabra extranjera le vamos a contraponer "sesquipedalia verbae" por muy castizas que sean...no va a andar.
Un saludo, Kaxgufen


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
En mi barrio "aperitivo" designa la bebida, pero no la comida que la acompaña. "Refrigerio" no es palabra de uso común. Si la escuchara, además, la asociaría a algo que refresca, y no a comida. A falta de un nombre para ese tipo de servicio, se adoptó, hace mucho tiempo (por lo menos desde que tengo memoria) el término "lunch". Acabo de preguntarle a una amiga que trabaja en eso, en servicios de comida y bebida a empresas y particulares, y (qué curioso) me dice que ellos no la utilizan, que está "demodé", que ellos hablan de "cóctel" (mencionada por Calambur). Parece que es más "fino". Tan fina es que los franceses, padres con más derechos que los ingleses en esto de la comida, incorporaron la palabra a algunos de sus prestigiosos diccionarios. Para mí, bruto ignorante, un cóctel era otra cosa. Lo asocio con la noche y con bebidas mareantes. Si alguien me dice que fue a un "cóctel" a las dos de la tarde, creo que lo miraría raro. En fin, por mi parte creo que lo voy a seguir llamando "algo para picar".
Saludos


----------



## germanbz

Supongo que tendremos que acostumbrarnos. Lo que me cuesta recordar, es como en mi adolescencia en los ochenta entrábamos a determinados "garitos" allá a las 3 y 4 de la mañana sin conocer la palabra "*afterhours*", o cómo más tarde durante mucho tiempo hice pausas en clases y en el trabajo sin ser consciente de "hacer un *break*". Y si mi fui con algún compañero del trabajo a "echar una cerveza" al acabar, ¿de que manera nos podíamos entender para organizar tal asunto sin tener a mano palabras como "*afterwork*"?

Y que enbrutecidos tiempos en que allá en los noventa algún jefe "organizaba el trabajo" en vez hacer "*briefings*".

Y por supuesto, a aquellas recepciones o vinos de honor consistentes en unas bebidas y algunos pequeños bocados para picar, nosotros que vivíamos muy "_out_" los denominábamos "_aperitivos_" pero claro, no era la época como es ahora en que la misma acción había de diferenciarse si se realizaba entre amigos, o entre habitantes de la clase media o si se realizaba por elementos impecablemente trajeados y engominados, en un ambiente muy exclusivo, con lo cual la palabras _almuerzo o aperitivo_ parecería no pegar y ser más propias de bares de almuerzos y sudorosos trabajadores con mono azul.  Y éste no es un sarcarsmo gratuito, precisamente el desembarco de toda esa semántica viene de la mano con la subida a los puestos de responsabilidad de una generación de _esnobs _paridos en caras escuelas de negocios y comercio con un aspecto muy determinado y reconocible.


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> .... En fin, por mi parte creo que lo voy a seguir llamando "algo para picar".
> Saludos



Me parece la mejor opción, por lejos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Después de todo lo dicho, pienso que un lunch se llama lunch porque no es un aperitivo, ni un piscolabis, ni un coctel, ni refrigerio. Ni tentempié, ni pisquisliquis. No es tampoco un vermú ni un tapeo. Ni siquiera un vamos a tomar unos pinchos.
Lo siento, no me acusen de elitista, pero los que nunca han estado en un lunch no pueden saber qué es un lunch. Será cuestión de estirpe...


----------



## Pixidio

Calambur said:


> Coincido con la apreciación de *Rolfi*.
> 
> Y muchas veces también lo llamamos *cóctel*:
> Transcribo del DUE:



Sí, no nos suena mal pero en lo personal mejor evitarlo. Muchos piensan como yo, al punto de que a veces el lunch queda restringido al nombre del servicio. 

A la reunión, también existe (y se usa) ágape.



Lord Darktower said:


> Después de todo lo dicho, pienso que un lunch se llama lunch porque no es un aperitivo, ni un piscolabis, ni un coctel, ni refrigerio. Ni tentempié, ni pisquisliquis. No es tampoco un vermú ni un tapeo. Ni siquiera un vamos a tomar unos pinchos.
> Lo siento, no me acusen de elitista, pero los que nunca han estado en un lunch no pueden saber qué es un lunch. Será cuestión de estirpe...



Por supuesto que no estamos a su nivel. Pero yo lo veo de la misma manera a todos: comida y bebida (y a veces vino, champaña o vermú) gratis.


----------



## Erreconerre

Topito said:


> Hola,
> Tengo una duda sobre la conveniencia de usar el anglicismo lunch referido a "aperitivo que se sirve en una celebración". Mi duda estriba en que he encontrado esta definición en el DRAE:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero al mismo tiempo, en el Panhispánico de Dudas, encuentro esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? ¿Consdieráis conveniente utilizar lunch en textos escritos?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Si está en el DRAE no veo por qué no usarla, así se tenga que escribir en cursiva. 
Es una de las muchas voces extranjeras que se han aclimatado perfectamente en nuestro medio. _Affaire_ es otra de ellas. 
_Lunch_, que pronunciamos _lonche_ y que es el alimento que se compra en la_ lonchería_ y se lleva en la_ lonchera_ no es ni el aperitivo ni el refrigerio. El refrigerio  tiene más de tentempié; y el aperitivo siempre se  relaciona con la bebida alcohólica. 

http://rolgdl.com/anuncios/imgs/106i220100927110748.jpg
http://www.revistasumario.com/images/loncheria_lorena.jpg
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTfQRkaBeIaZiw6j-cM0n148iZgmjtxQNxTYD7EGZ3nkPK_uqHUlg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0QXsfo9sHd8/T8AeJ7sEZ_I/AAAAAAAAASE/35-AYATZwvg/s1600/loncheras.jpg
http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/k...lado-en-blanco-almuerzo-escuela-saludable.jpg


----------



## Vampiro

"Cóctel", en Chile.
"Lunch" es almuerzo, pero no en Chile, sino donde viven los inglesios.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lord Darktower said:


> Después de todo lo dicho, pienso que un lunch se llama lunch porque no es un aperitivo, ni un piscolabis, ni un coctel, ni refrigerio. Ni tentempié, ni pisquisliquis. No es tampoco un vermú ni un tapeo. Ni siquiera un vamos a tomar unos pinchos.
> Lo siento, no me acusen de elitista, pero los que nunca han estado en un lunch no pueden saber qué es un lunch. Será cuestión de estirpe...


Yo creo que le asiste parte de razón, milord. Y digo parte porque fíjese cuántas cosas tienen un nombre en común simplemente por algún aspecto funcional y pare de contar. A un coche alemán que es un dechado de tecnología de todo tipo, algunas de ellas muy inútiles, eso sí, lo llamamos auto. Y a un autito chino que se desarma en el primer lomo de burro que a uno lo toma desprevenido también lo llamamos auto. Esto es parecido: uno come. Un refrigerio suena a Coca-Cola y papitas chips. Y un lunch o cóctel a caviar y otras finezas, aunque después le terminen sirviendo un par de ravioles con relleno de pollo con hormonas. Y pregúntele a ese señor que conduce un país, cosas de la vida, qué pasa cuando uno consume mucho pollo. Conclusión: defiendo la neutralidad de "algo para picar" -gracias, Peón, por el apoyo a mi moción-. Uno puede picar unas aceitunas y un chorizo criollo o algún bocadito extravagante con nombre en francés. Yo no le hago asco a nada, si hasta hormigas culonas comí.
Saludos


----------



## Topito

Me he quedado sorprendido ante la polémica que ha desatado mi consulta. Agradezco todas las aportaciones y puntos de vista, siempre son de utilidad. Y ahora, para rizar un poco más el rizo, voy a afinar un poco mi cuestión. En concreto, me encontré la palabra _lunch _en una novela estadounidense, referida a un aperitivo, refrigerio, comida o como quieran llamarlo, que se sirve en casa del fallecido tras un funeral. Creo que es una costumbre anglosajona, que en España no es muy habitual (desconozco si se realiza en Hispanoamérica). **** Regla 2. Una pregunta por hilo. Gracias. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Solo conozco esa costumbre de haberla visto en películas, que como dices, eran anglosajonas. Dificulto que encuentres una palabra en español para una costumbre no arraigada en el mundo de habla hispana.
Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Yo creo que le asiste parte de razón, milord. Y digo parte porque fíjese cuántas cosas tienen un nombre en común simplemente por algún aspecto funcional y pare de contar. A un coche alemán que es un dechado de tecnología de todo tipo, algunas de ellas muy inútiles, eso sí, lo llamamos auto. Y a un autito chino que se desarma en el primer lomo de burro que a uno lo toma desprevenido también lo llamamos auto. Esto es parecido: uno come. Un refrigerio suena a Coca-Cola y papitas chips. Y un lunch o cóctel a caviar y otras finezas, aunque después le terminen sirviendo un par de ravioles con relleno de pollo con hormonas. Y pregúntele a ese señor que conduce un país, cosas de la vida, qué pasa cuando uno consume mucho pollo. Conclusión: defiendo la neutralidad de "algo para picar" -gracias, Peón, por el apoyo a mi moción-. Uno puede picar unas aceitunas y un chorizo criollo o algún bocadito extravagante con nombre en francés. Yo no le hago asco a nada, si hasta hormigas culonas comí.
> Saludos




No podría estar más de acuerdo, "algo para picar" y se acabó la discusión.


----------



## Vampiro

Pixidio said:


> No podría estar más de acuerdo, "algo para picar" y se acabó la discusión.


Sí, claro.
Para la próxima celebración en la empresa voy a proponer que la invitación diga algo más o menos como sigue:
“Se invita a todos a la ceremonia a realizarse en el Salón Mayor del Hotel XXXX, donde procederemos a la entrega de certificados y luego habrá algo para picar”

La carcajada se escuchará de Arica a Magallanes.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Topito said:


> Hola,
> Tengo una duda sobre la conveniencia de usar el anglicismo lunch referido a "aperitivo que se sirve en una celebración". Mi duda estriba en que he encontrado esta definición en el DRAE:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero al mismo tiempo, en el Panhispánico de Dudas, encuentro esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? ¿Consdieráis conveniente utilizar lunch en textos escritos?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Picar, para mí, es simplemente cómico.
Entre otras, tiene la acepción de la relación sexual. 

Un infame chistorete dice que una mujer quedó embarazada por el piquete de un tenedor.
--¿De un tenedor?
--Sí, pero de un tenedor de libros.

El chiste es insufrible, ni duda cabe. Pero no se trata de ser chistoso, sino de evidenciar lo que significa picar para los sonorenses. Y creo que también para la gente del sur del país, pues me ha tocado oír el término con este sentido entre gente del sur.


----------



## merquiades

Tengo dos problemas con este anglicismo.  Uno... No es necesario en español.  Hay palabras castizas como refrigerio, tentempié, piscolabis, merienda fría... que son más adecuadas.   Dos... Lunch significa "almuerzo" en inglés y nada tiene que ver con esta "comida ligera que se sirve a los invitados en una celebración".  No, lo usaría nunca.  Ni las otras palabras de las que habla Germán por las mismísimas razones.  Son innecesarias y mal empleadas


----------



## Julvenzor

merquiades said:


> Tengo dos problemas con este anglicismo.  Uno... No es necesario en español.  Hay palabras castizas como refrigerio, tentempié, piscolabis, merienda fría... que son más adecuadas.   Dos... Lunch significa "almuerzo" en inglés y nada tiene que ver con esta "comida ligera que se sirve a los invitados en una celebración".  No, lo usaría nunca.  Ni las otras palabras de las que habla Germán por las mismísimas razones.  Son innecesarias y mal empleadas




Pues si lo dice usted teniendo el inglés como lengua materna, creo que sobra cualquier justificación acerca de "lunch". ¡Qué me gustaría clavar su respuesta en los "manuales del periodismo actual"! Puedo comprender que alguien oiga tal o cual palabra y la emplee por desconocimiento del término autóctono; mas no comprendo por qué a menudo se trata de justificar como si fuera algo especial y tan concreto que no exista equilavente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Lord Darktower said:


> Después de todo lo dicho, pienso que un lunch se llama lunch porque no es un aperitivo, ni un piscolabis, ni un coctel, ni refrigerio. Ni tentempié, ni pisquisliquis. No es tampoco un vermú ni un tapeo. Ni siquiera un vamos a tomar unos pinchos.
> Lo siento, no me acusen de elitista, pero los que nunca han estado en un lunch no pueden saber qué es un lunch. Será cuestión de estirpe...



Le faltó a vuaserced un término que me encanta, el de bufé (o ambigú).
Respetuosos saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Lo de que "lunch" es almuerzo y que estaba fuera del tiesto ya lo había dicho yo.

_


----------



## merquiades

Vampiro said:


> Lo de que "lunch" es almuerzo y que estaba fuera del tiesto ya lo había dicho yo.
> 
> _



Lo siento.  No había visto tu post, Vampiro.  Tranquilo. 
Pero creo que algo tan importante no está de más repetirlo.  Los que hablan de lunch en lugar de aperitivo tienen que saber que se equivocan.  Suena ridículo cuando les oigo hablar de lunch, footing y after hours.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, Merquiades.
Pienso que una de las grandes cualidades que tiene la Lengua es su flexibilidad. Al menos yo procuro utilizarla. Por ese motivo existen tantos casos de vocablos distintos que trasmiten un mismo concepto algunas veces o muy parecidos en la mayoría. Estamos ante uno de ellos. ¿Por qué puede decirse de maneras tan dispares una idea que podría describirse como el engullir alimentos de la forma no habitual de sentada a comer a la hora de la comida con sus platos reglamentarios? Porque como eso puede hacerse en circunstancias tan diferentes -lugar, hora, tipo de comida y bebida, causa que lo origina, tipo de asistentes, etc.- cada evento ha querido denominarse de una forma para procurar diferenciarse. La cuestión estriba en atinar con la palabra adecuada para el entorno preciso. Yo pienso que tan fuera de tono está decirle a Cipriano _El Cabesa_ 'vamos a tomarnos un _lunch_ en la peña' que enviarle un saluda al comandante naval en plaza invitándole a un _piscolabis_ con motivo del día de la patrona. 
Para mi forma de entender, el vocablo _lunch_ se circunscribe a veladas nocturnas al aire libre, música ambiente, gente de nivel muy bien vestida... y mucha tontería. Y a cada cuál hay que hablarle en su idioma.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Lord Darktower said:


> ...Para mi forma de entender, el vocablo _lunch_ se circunscribe a veladas nocturnas al aire libre,...


Esto, milord, en español se llama *bufé* (o, menos habitual, ambigú).

Saludos.


----------



## merquiades

Hola Lord Torreoscura.  Tiene más razón que un santo.  En realidad el problema que tengo no es el tono ni el registro, es que sé lo que quiere decir en inglés.  Si fuera una palabra china y no supiera en absoluto su significado original en mandarín, me importaría menos.  Bueno, digamos que es una palabra española y significa lo que ha descrito Vd. con tanta elegancia:  veladas nocturnas al aire libre, música ambiente, gente de nivel muy bien vestida.  Pero, aún así, ¿no cree que sería mejor poner en una invitación:  Les invitamos cordialmente a una cena cóctel o un aperitivo en el jardín para comenzar una noche inolvidable en compañía de....  ?  Lunch... pff
Saludos


----------



## Peón

Ludaico said:


> Esto, milord, en español se llama *bufé* (o, menos habitual, *ambigú*).
> 
> Saludos.




¡*Ambigú!*!! ¡Por Dios! No escuchaba esa palabra desde la desaparición de mi querida y recordada tía Clota; hace siglos....


----------



## Ludaico

Peón said:


> ¡*Ambigú!*!! ¡Por Dios! No escuchaba esa palabra desde la desaparición de mi querida y recordada tía Clota; hace siglos....


Cuando yo era joven, casi un niño, y frecuentaba el casino de mi pueblo, así llamábamos al pequeño puesto que utilizaban los camareros para servir los refrigerios. El "medio ambiente" era, aproximadamente, cual describe el señor TorreOscura para referirse al _lunch_.
Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

merquiades said:


> Les invitamos cordialmente a una cena cóctel o un aperitivo en el jardín para comenzar una noche inolvidable en compañía de....  ?  Lunch... pff


"...en compañía de un buen picoteo."


_


----------



## Lord Darktower

merquiades said:


> Hola Lord Torreoscura.  Tiene más razón que un santo.  En realidad el problema que tengo no es el tono ni el registro, es que sé lo que quiere decir en inglés.  Si fuera una palabra china y no supiera en absoluto su significado original en mandarín, me importaría menos.  Bueno, digamos que es una palabra española y significa lo que ha descrito Vd. con tanta elegancia:  veladas nocturnas al aire libre, música ambiente, gente de nivel muy bien vestida.  Pero, aún así, ¿no cree que sería mejor poner en una invitación:  Les invitamos cordialmente a una cena cóctel o un aperitivo en el jardín para comenzar una noche inolvidable en compañía de....  ?  Lunch... pff
> Saludos


Es que ignoran una característica que incluí en mi definición. Esa 'y mucha tontería' no es tontería, es el componente primordial y la esencia de un _lunch. _muuucha gente tonta_. _En mi particular idiolecto es lo que diferencia un _lunch_ de un _cóctel_, en el que asiste gente bien pero normalita. Y a los tontos, porque son tontos, hay que invitarlos a un lunch. No sé si me explico.


----------



## Ludaico

Lord Darktower said:


> Es que ignoran una característica que incluí en mi definición. Esa 'y mucha tontería' no es tontería, es el componente primordial y la esencia de un _lunch. _muuucha gente tonta_. _En mi particular idiolecto es lo que diferencia un _lunch_ de un _cóctel_, en el que asiste gente bien pero normalita. Y a los tontos, porque son tontos, hay que invitarlos a un lunch. No sé si me explico.



Más claro que esto... el agua.


----------



## Erreconerre

merquiades said:


> *Tengo dos problemas con este anglicismo*.  Uno... No es necesario en español.  Hay palabras castizas como refrigerio, tentempié, piscolabis, merienda fría... que son más adecuadas.   Dos... *Lunch significa "almuerzo" en inglés* y nada tiene que ver con esta "comida ligera que se sirve a los invitados en una celebración".  No, lo usaría nunca.  Ni las otras palabras de las que habla Germán por las mismísimas razones.  Son innecesarias y mal empleadas



Yo también.
El primero es que ninguna de las palabras que mencionas corresponde al_ lunch_ que nosotros conocemos.

El segundo es que, además de que no me quita el sueño el significado de las palabras en inglés, en español no tengo la menor  idea de qué es el almuerzo; porque aquí es un término que nadie usa, y porque el DRAE dice que es:

1) Una comida que se toma en la mañana,
2) Una comida que se toma a mediodía,
3) Una comida que se toma en las primera horas de la tarde.

Si no me preocupa la acepción que den los _gringos _a_ lunch*, *_y si en español no está muy claro qué es el_ almuerzo _¿para qué complicarse la vida? Sigamos usando el _lunch_. Los que ya lo usamos, por supuesto, que las propuestas recibidas no aportan nada.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vampiro said:


> La carcajada se escuchará de Arica a Magallanes.
> _


Me hiciste reír.
Sumo ágape a las posibilidades formales, si es que alguien no la dijo ya.
Saludos



> Tras unas palabras previas del alcalde Canelo y de la propia concejala, se serviría un pequeño *ágape a los invitados*: hojaldres, canapés, nachos con guacamole, mejillones, frutos secos, huevos de chocolate con sorpresa y, como siempre


Leopoldo Alas, El extraño caso de Gaspar Ganijosa



> ... la sala de periodistas de Olivos — lejos de las mesas dispuestas para el ágape a los invitados —


Una revista de Argentina



> Los campeones, Red Bull, sí sacaron el champán y dieron un ágape a los invitados, pero aparte de eso...


Un diario de no sé dónde

Saludos


----------



## Ludaico

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ...Sumo ágape a las posibilidades formales, si es que alguien no la dijo ya...


Lo dijo don Pixidio en #17.
Me gusta. Es el único esdrújulo de todos los mencionados en el hilo: ágape, ambigú, aperitivo, bufé, cóctel, merienda fría, piscolabis, refrigerio y tentempié.


----------



## autrex2811

Topito said:


> Hola,
> Tengo una duda sobre la conveniencia de usar el anglicismo lunch referido a "aperitivo que se sirve en una celebración". Mi duda estriba en que he encontrado esta definición en el DRAE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero al mismo tiempo, en el Panhispánico de Dudas, encuentro esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? ¿Consdieráis conveniente utilizar lunch en textos escritos?
> 
> Muchas gracias



¿Qué le parece un "entremés" para la acepción primera?

Digo, "lunch" no es más refinado que "entremés, refrigerio" o "aperitivo".

Saludos cordiales.


----------

